# Joey 2.0 netflix



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Got hopper 3 and Joey 2.0 the Netflix app is locking up my Joey all the time then have to unplug anyone else with this issue


----------



## ceasley (May 27, 2009)

Yes. The Joey 2.0's are horribly underpowered, and don't technically have the specs to run Netflix, or much else honestly (I don't care *what* Dish says about it). I just don't use Netflix from the Joeys. I have a Roku instead.

Even the guide is painfully slow on these boxes.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Joey 4K any better


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

I just had a 4K Joey installed today. Don't know why you would ever get a 2.0. It's not on a 4K tv even yet and looks better than the wireless joey. Unbelievable looks too. So slim I can't believe it.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Can it mount on a wall? 

Is it faster than the 4k


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes it can. It is as fast as the Hopper 4K. It's awesome!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Joey 4K is 7 times faster than last years Hopper, Netflix on it is due Feb 18th, Netflix is doing there certification sign off on it right now. Its in final beta.

Joey 2.0 also works great on Netfix today, but yes it is slow. That is to be expected. I never had any issues on the Hopper 3 on a 2.0 I did on last years Hopper which is totally different software.

If you want something faster spend the $50 and upgrade to a Joey 4K, the faster CPU cost more so Dish must charge more for it, plus it can do 4K and someday will do PIP.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Yes but they want 50 plus 95 tech visit


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Get the protection plan as I suggested earlier in your other thread on the same topic. TANSTAAFL( There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch).


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

I got 2 free lunches. If you talk to the right person. I got 2 tech fees waved...no $50 upgrade charge and they took off 1 $7 joey monthly fee. Just keep calling until you get the right person.


----------

